# Solved: XCopy gives "Access Denied" on every file across network



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I can copy files from Drive E on one machine to drive E on another when using Windows Explorer; but, XCopy fails on every file.

I'm not sure this thread doesn't belong in the Vista Forum because it happens only when the Vista machine is either the source or the destination. When copying from a Windows 2000 to another Windows 2000 or XP, it works fine. Also, this same machine I'm having trouble with now was running this same batch file just fine when it had Windows 2000 on it just a few weeks ago; but, it hasn't run since I switched to Vista.

And, yes, the drives are shared.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like a permissions error. Can you do a plain COPY of a file to the Vista machine?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

You were right. It was permissions.

Here's my lame excuse:
Things are slightly different under Vista. In the past, I have shared entire drives on my network, told it to do so and all was well. Checking permissions on folders on the Vista machine, I found some folders were set to full permissions and some not. The randomness of the permissions applied to the various folders has me puzzled, though. All of these folders were created by me and none are linked to programs. This drive E contains only long-term storage of family photos and videos, program CD copies, reference notes in the form of PDF, HTM, TXT, etc.

There are about twenty folders in the root of E and some set for full permissions and some not.

Anyway, you pointed me to it and I thank you for your help. The obvious just didn't occur to me.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sometimes it just takes someone looking over your shoulder.


----------

